# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Вниманию абонентов life!

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты! Обращаем ваше внимание, что с 09.12.2013 года для абонентов оператора мобильной связи lifeуслуга доступа в сеть Интернет по технологии Wi-Fi, предоставляемая Белтелеком, временно приостановлена в связи с проводимыми мобильным оператором техническими работами на сети.
 	У абонентов сетей мобильной связи МТС, velcomостается возможность пользоваться услугой доступа в сеть Интернет по технологии Wi-Fi, предоставляемой Белтелеком, путем [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

